# OMG!



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I had some folks here to look at dogs this morning. I kept hearing this sound like a puppy crying.....but I have no puppies so I thought it was the squirrels chattering while I talked to the people. We went over so they could see two of the 3 or 4 expectant mothers and the crying was louder and one of the moms was missing. I went in and opened the box and there was 7 little wrigglers. OMG....I am so excited I just don't know what to do so I an going to lunch.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh how exciting!! Congrats!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I had some folks here to look at dogs this morning. I kept hearing this sound like a puppy crying.....but I have no puppies so I thought it was the squirrels chattering while I talked to the people. We went over so they could see two of the 3 or 4 expectant mothers and the crying was louder and one of the moms was missing. I went in and opened the box and there was 7 little wrigglers. OMG....I am so excited I just don't know what to do so I an going to lunch.



Larvae! Yay! 8)


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

How was lunch and what did you eat


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I had some folks here to look at dogs this morning. I kept hearing this sound like a puppy crying.....but I have no puppies so I thought it was the squirrels chattering while I talked to the people. We went over so they could see two of the 3 or 4 expectant mothers and the crying was louder and one of the moms was missing. I went in and opened the box and there was 7 little wrigglers. OMG....I am so excited I just don't know what to do so I an going to lunch.


:lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> :lol:


:-D:-D People????


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> How was lunch and what did you eat


Went to Panda Express for $5.99....LOL I always fill up BEFORE I hit Costco.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Went to Panda Express for $5.99....LOL I always fill up BEFORE I hit Costco.


NO SALE!!!!!


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> How was lunch and what did you eat


Thinking the same thing . .:lol:


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Congrats Don, is this one of your 11 or 12 gen litters?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> :-D:-D People????


That's what they were. Brought 3 boys six or seven with them so they got to witness the removale of the non wrigglers. The boys wanted to keep the non wrigglers but mom put her foot down there.....so I didn't let them hold them either. 
When this lady call for an appointment to see the dogs she told me they were looking for a responsible breeder. I had a couple of snorts when she had called so I told her to make sure they had enough time to spend so I could explain the realities of being a responsible breeder. The husband looked at me after I explained it all and said, "So we can say we just met the Heinrick Himler of North Fork?" Then he said he wanted two and she asked about breeding. I told him to get a second in a year or so and told here none go with breeding rights because of the way they are bred. They agreed and gave me a $300 deposit on the smallest female. To which I asked if the quality of the dog entered into this at all? The husband took her off the hook and said he wanted a good dog. We then covered what a good dog was to them, one that was wired for sound or one a bit more layed back that they can handle without a chair and a whip. What they want is the ones I don't care for so life is good as long as there is a layed back one in the litter. If not, we will wait until the sister whelps which should be this week.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Here is one of the moms, Tootsie (Greta looks like her) and Wild Bill. Bill is the sire on both litters. 
Also, forgot to tell Jennifer that these pups are off the reverse cross from Jager.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, the final count is in. Greta had 13 all together. Apparently she had trouble with the 8th and took to long. Everything after that was dead. 7 is a good solid number but would have preferred 8.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

no no no don! downt your dogs know that inbreeding makes for smal and sick liters and it hapens just after the first time you breed a son to a mother. so tel your dogs that they are bad dogs who downt beleve the mainstreet hopla based on moth to maoth hopla

dgofs tgeyg


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

andreas broqvist said:


> no no no don! downt your dogs know that inbreeding makes for smal and sick liters and it hapens just after the first time you breed a son to a mother. so tel your dogs that they are bad dogs who downt beleve the mainstreet hopla based on moth to maoth hopla
> 
> dgofs tgeyg


Andreas, it is easy to convince people of BS if you and make them to uncomfortable to try it themselves to find out. Here is a gem that leaves me shaking my head yet you see people across the country doing this. When you put the bitch with the male, they say do it for a day, then remove the bitch for a day for the male to recharge. Repeat the process 3 times. You have to wonder what kind of anal control freak comes up with all this kind of BS.The reason I thought of this particular piece of fiction is Tootsie is about ready to start dropping her pups. That is pretty darn close to when her sister had 13 and I will bet Tootsie is ten or over. They were in the yard with the same male at the same time. Yet people believe they are making "good ju ju" doing the 3 days on and the 3 days off.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, I just went out and checked on Tootsie. She has 8 so far but didn't check how many of what because it is pouring rain and cold. Greta's 7 are doing great. It is supposed to rain all week with a good chance of snow but I hope that doesn't happen. Then only one left to whelp is Jenny who is due in about two weeks. That is the same cross Jennifer's Jager is from and produces great pups. Tootsie and Greta are first time crosses but their older sister produces hard charging pups and they are all sired by Wild Bill also. These are all 10th gen pups. A couple are going to a professional retriever trainer when they are 6 mo old. Several are going to hunters. A couple to obedience people. A number are going to pet homes.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

The final count born between the two sisters was 24. Greta had 13 and 7 are doing great. Tootsie had 11 and 6 are doing great. Toots had me worried because she had a real time passing the last one. Bad enough she wouldn't take care of the ones she had so I put all but one with Greta and her seven to stay warm. Toots expelled that one finally and I will put her pups back with her sometime today. Just to many pups for 2 first timers. Next time should go smoother.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I cut tails in the rain yesterday. The temps have been between 30 and 38 degrees all week since they were born. The pups have doubled in size and toasty warm to the touch. I just thought I would mention it so you would realize they are doing fine in their environment. The floors and roofs in these dog houses are 1" OSB with several inches of shavings on top of the floor.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Should be some nice pups! Anyone interested in an Airedale should start asking some questions  My troubles with Jager have been minimal and my own fault/are avoidable. When I went to look at the litter it was a really difficult choice between the pups. What really attracted me to the challenge of working an Airedale, aside from the fact like I enjoy a challenge and being "different," was the versatility of these dogs. While I have specific goals in mind, if something happens(or doesn't happen depending on how you look at it) I have options and no matter what I have a nice dog. 

What I respect the most about Don and his program is that he breeds the dogs for himself. He breeds for what he wants to see in a dog, not what a piece of paper or a breed counsel/association says the dog should be. He is not afraid to cull and he is not going to spend time on a weak dog to make it look good for someone else.

I would really like to see some more experienced sport people give his dogs a chance. Some people seem to be afraid of terriers  I would really like to be able to swap stories and experiences with someone else that is attempting sportwork with one of Don's dogs.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks Jennifer. I would like to see more people woring the dogs in protection myself, but, all but two of these female pups have deposits on them. Several going to fur hunters, a couple to bird hunters, and one to obedience so far. The rest to a few pet homes.
But, Jenny is due the first week in Feb. Those pups are the same cross as Jager.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Cut the tails on the second bunch this morning. It has been snowing all morning and is 33 degrees. Mom was out scarfing up her 1 1/2 lbs of chicken . I opened the box up and the pups were layed out in a one row. They weren't even piled on each other and after handling all that half froze chicken for the dogs, my fingers felt like I was going to loose them. Pups were still warm and toasty. Watching the rest stand out in the snow, it dawned on me that out of all these dogs I have had over the last 20 + years, has ever even been in a house. Just recently I started bring two in the house and even they will only stay in at night when the fire dies down. They stand at the door and whine to get out just to play in the rain at just above freezing. Funny thing though, they never have skin problems are anything. I gotta wonder why. Got some luxurious coats to boot.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Don, I sure hope you warmed up your knife for those poor babies! :grin: :wink:
We've got one of those........ news casters on the local TV that is constantly telling folks to "Bring your pets in with this cold weather". 
If the dog is outside all the time, has a good coat and a good dog house, LEAVE THE FRICKIN DOG OUTSIDE!
After 5-10 mins in the house mine would be begging to get back outside.
Wish I had a nickel for everyone that has made comments about "leaving your poor dogs outside all yr round". [(*,) [(*,)


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Don, I sure hope you warmed up your knife for those poor babies! :grin: :wink:
> We've got one of those........ news casters on the local TV that is constantly telling folks to "Bring your pets in with this cold weather".
> If the dog is outside all the time, has a good coat and a good dog house, LEAVE THE FRICKIN DOG OUTSIDE!
> After 5-10 mins in the house mine would be begging to get back outside.
> Wish I had a nickel for everyone that has made comments about "leaving your poor dogs outside all yr round". [(*,) [(*,)


LOL I know Bob. The reason I make these posts is so newbies get to see another side to breeding besides the new way. There is the traditional way when dogs were dogs. There is nothing wrong with it at all regardless what people would have you believe.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey, think about this Don.....and you can't deny it neither. :wink:
Your exposing those pups to ENS (Early Neuro Stimulation) with that cold knife blade. \\/ :lol: :lol: :razz:


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Bob Scott said:


> Hey, think about this Don.....and you can't deny it neither. :wink:
> Your exposing those pups to ENS (Early Neuro Stimulation) with that cold knife blade. \\/ :lol: :lol: :razz:


 
Haha I think he's got you there, Don. lol.

My dogs are indoor/outdoor. I keep the house at a cool 60 degrees in the winter and unless it is below zero (not likely here) the dogs stay out in their pens while I'm at work. During the summer this past year we had 110+ days, a month straight 95+ with most days at or over 100 and I don't have AC so everybody just acclimates. It was 104 degrees in my house at one point! I will be trimming Jager before summer but the bulldog never had any problems this past year. 

I prefer a dog I have to restrain from over exerting itself in hot/cold weather, I know house dogs that have to be drug or carried outside just to go pee if its raining ](*,) not for me!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Hey, think about this Don.....and you can't deny it neither. :wink:
> Your exposing those pups to ENS (Early Neuro Stimulation) with that cold knife blade. \\/ :lol: :lol: :razz:


LOL It wasn't that cold Bob, I always keep my pocket knife in my pants pocket ....which are under my overalls and....let's just say it wasn't that cold.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Bob, I got to thinking, as cold as it was, maybe the hot knife was ENS.

Another thing I am thinking I if it is true that pups can't produce their own body heat for ten days, It was cold today and those pups were just laid out in a row like cord wood next to each other, yet they were warm. I got to thinking about a singleton I had last year. He was born when it was 20 degrees and he never missed a lick even though mom spent most of her time out running the yard after the first few days. I remember walking people down there and letting them pick him up to see how toasty he was even by himself. I did it to show them the pup wasn't freezing or even cold regardless of the temperature outside. Yes, now I wonder who is pulling whose leg about pups not producing their own heat for 10 days. Where is Connie. I think we have been duped again!


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

what do you use to dock the tails? a big kitchen shear, a knife or something else? when they're that young are the tail bones still soft and more cartlidge like? over your 11 or 12? generations of breeding have you developed a docking technique specific to your dogs? i wont be breeding any dogs anytime soon (and even if i do i wouldnt need to dock) but i find this stuff interesting. 

i think that your natural old school pup rearing is really cool.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I use a 3 1/2" Case trapper. I just throw the oup up on the roof of the dog house and pinch the end of the tail and drag the pups backwards to straighten it out and eyeball the cut. Pretty quick deal really and can be done during a TV commercial if the person doesn't get anal I decide to measure each one. I have one dog with an inch of bare bone sticking out but the dog was a pick of the litter for stud service and the people I got him had a vet cut the tails. He thought they needed a stitch put in the keep the infection in I guess. Tail was cut to short anyway. It is a quick easy procedure. Put a small dab of neosporin on it if you feel better but just a dab because mom is going to lick it right off and it isn't good for her.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I recall as a kid I helped a buddy cut the tail off of his 12 wk old terrier mix pup. 
I held the dog and tail and my buddy swung the big kitchen knife. Wasn't pretty! :-\"


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks for humoring my curisity don. one of my ex girlfirends was a vet tech and she descrbed something similar tot what the vet did to your guy..all kinds of complicated BS and stiches and whatnot...i like your method better, but i'd have used one of my evil sharp kitchen knives. but really only becuase i like to use them for anything i can. 

are you on your f12 now? 

i recall reading back in another thread that some of your foundation dog where showline airedales with a hunting streak in them...it would be really interesting to see side byt side pics of your foundation (or other show line airedales) and your most recently generation that has reached adulthood. the evolution of the phenotype would be cool to see. sorry for the borderline thread jacking...i can start another thread if you'd rather discuss it there.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

After breakfast and I get the dogs taken care of Chris. I wasn't much on taking pictures in the beginning and didn't have a computer either. I don't know if I can find a picture of the showlines I started with because I have 1000's of pictures taken since. I have several 11th gen crosses and am working on the 12th. If you want to see what breeding for genotype get if you do it long enough I will put up a couple of pictures that show the resulting phenotype. In a second.....well, in a few minutes All the pictures will be 10th generation dogs.


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

don, you're the man! once again thanks for humoring my curiosity.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Here is an 8th generation litter and the first one the phenotype was really strong in










Here are two 10th generation pups and 9th gen full bro/sis cross. There are no common parents between them. The one on the left is 6 mo, the other two are about a year old.














Here is a some 10 week old 10th gen pups. None of these pups were ever taught to sit individually. Takes about 20 minutes to teach them to all sit like this together. They are similar in looks also. Jennifer's Jager is one of them but I don't know which one. The pup in the background is a female. The ones in the front are males


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I haven't been able to find a picture of the original dogs that is computer ready Chris. I can tell you that many times the litters are no all the same carbon copy. Many times there is two distinct looks in the litter and those are carbon copies of each other. In the litter pictured with the pups sitting, there was only one. Normally when there are two, one of them favors the foundation stock but have much better coats....possibly from the years of being outside being one of the factors.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-o DANG! Don, you must breed for color. They are all the same. :grin: :grin: :grin: :razz: :wink: 
Seriously, have you ever had an odd color or odd marked pup?
I know a show Westie breeder that shits her pants every time a brown one pops up in a litter. 
:-$ Don't tell anyone that happens in the show dog world....they'll deny it! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I had a grizzel colored dog a couple of years ago but that is acceptable.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

WTF color is that ??


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

The black saddle has a lot of gray or red in it so it looks grizzled


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

very cool don. very cool. i was able to go see a lady from my former OB and Agility club (i quit last month when they decided they wanted to schedule god damn doggie dancing and less agility training time), who has show airedales, so i could get an idea of what the showlines look and act like. pretty cool dogs, but still to "terrier like" for myself.

seeing the pic of g9 and g10 together is really neat. its pretty apparent that the turnipseed line is fairly consistent. 

when you get the other phenotype expressed in a litter what show-line traits come with it? is it strictly physical or do the other pheno pups behave differently than the dominant phenotype?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

You saw a lady that has show airedales! I hope you didn't mention me by name.LOL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Don, Fancy up one of your big hitters with a show cut and go and enter, and film the whole ****ing thing. 

I will send you twenty bucks, I shit you not.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> WTF color is that ??



Similar to sable.
I had a grizzled and tan Border Terrier.


----------

